# fantastic rc (Franklin, whiteland In) ideal



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

*fantastic rc (Franklin, whiteland In) ideal. the first layout is up to*

Ok so Im think about opening a new track in the franklin whiteland area, it would cement indoor onroad track for nitro and ele, also thinking about doing offroad ele to. Please tell me what you think, also any ideals you have would be great to. thanks


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

You'll have a hard time justifying on-road or oval, with Indy Slots and R/Car in the area. An indoor off-road track may work, if you have very low rent. That's what drove Planet R/C out of business.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

true but no one races onroad nitro, and we can work with them like a points system or something like indys finest or some thing


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

Indoor offroad would be nice, HCRC isnt happening this year, it had a good crowd last year, most offroaders are running SCT or carpet now to fill the void


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

indoor nitro would be awsome if it was big enough, i would like to run 1/8 instead of driving to cincy...

Steve Dunn


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

dragrace said:


> indoor nitro would be awsome if it was big enough, i would like to run 1/8 instead of driving to cincy...
> 
> Steve Dunn


why is it that all the big indoor offroad and big outside tracks are in ohio? it might be better to just move there.


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

Indoor nitro onroad would be good too but it has to be a big track, at least 150ft long , also concrete isnt the best for traction


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

EJF said:


> Indoor nitro onroad would be good too but it has to be a big track, at least 150ft long , also concrete isnt the best for traction


didn't planet r/c get in trouble with the fire marshall about running nitro indoors? what did hcrc do to get around that?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Unless you can do it bigger and better than Indy Slots and R/car, I think it is a bad investment in the Indy Market. the racers at those two facilities are pretty dedicated to their tracks. It would take something extraordinary to get them to race somewhere else.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

Well im talkin to guy who rents out wear houses for drity cheap. not sayin who or where just to be safe. the classes would be 

nitro 1/8 scale onroad - 
nitro 1/10 scale on
ele 1/10 scale on
and pan car
Nitro would have a 10 or 15 min mains ele 5 min mains.

then oval 

and some offroad dont know what yet 

3 foot lanes maybe bigger a good size pit lane 

and some nationals could be a cool thing to have.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

outlander5 said:


> why is it that all the big indoor offroad and big outside tracks are in ohio? it might be better to just move there.


try Johnson County Park.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

Also each month will have its own points at the end of the month the top 3 winners get a gift.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

How many square feet would the track be?

I think a large off-road track would be great for the area, if you can run nitro as well in the winter you'd do even better.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

90/42 is what im looking for


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

JCP is one of the biggest outdoor offroad tracks in the country. 

3' lanes seems a big tight

Dimmensions sound like Planet before is closed


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

ok how big of line would you guys like to see


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

way too small for nitro onroad, the area already has 2 great carpet tracks


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

yes we know that, it will be cement


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

With that size I think you really need to think dirt only. 90'*42' is shorter than R/Car and narrower than Slots. Good size for electric off-road, though.

ROAR requires 8' lanes for off-road.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

ok what bout 10 lanes 95/60


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

I`am also thinking about a truck pulling class to.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Honestly it seems as if you are making this up as you go, which is a recipie for failure. Opening an r/c track in the same area as Slots and R/car will require you to be able to run a program as well or better as they do on the first day. That isn't easy to do.

If you have been around r/c for any length of time, you know that rc racers a fickle people and 1 bad trip to a new facility could be there only trip to see what you have to offer.

Regarding track size and lane width, you indicate that you want to offer an 1/8 scale on road class. You are aware that those cars go 0-70mph in less than 3 seconds? They take a large area and at least 10 ft lanes to be properly raced.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't forget, the scoring system is around 3000.00 and the scoring software is another 750.00 on top of that.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

I got support from a track in a diff. state. and all Im doing rite now is getting ideals of what people would like to see, the building Im looking at, is pretty big. I could also make a rock crawler track.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

based on the Indy Market I would recommend indoor dirt off road. the on road guys are covered and have choices. Indoor dirt has no choice.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

if i do in door offroad the guy said no dirt in side so some nice carpet jumps would be great, also a rock crawler track, what are some ele offroad class you would like to see.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to see a class for the BAJA 5tSC on carpet.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

ill have a class for the ele 1/8 buggys, also truggys


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

buggys and truggies but not the baja5sc?


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

i was talking about electric 1/8 buggys and truggys


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

I know what you are talking about.... the bajasc is 1/5th scale. I can convert it to electric if I have to....


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

What about a class for the DTX450 dirt bike, that would be awesome.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

that would be pretty bad ---


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

not that you have to reveal it but how deep are your pockets, as there are many empty buildings around indy, and some realtors/brokers want to make deals. any 5000-6000 square foot building would house 2 tracks easily. and on the same property you might be able to do an outdoor track. and remember parking and pit space.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

6000sq ft is big enough for a good track size, Where do we pit?


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

the place im looking at is 2200 ft2 the place has a big dock area, a nice clean bathroom, a kitchen and a big break room what might the pit area.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

2200sqft is not big enough to put in the layouts you are talking about? you stated 90 x 42 that is 3780 sq ft. You have me completely confused.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

lil dice said:


> the place im looking at is 2200 ft2 the place has a big dock area, a nice clean bathroom, a kitchen and a big break room what might the pit area.


If your even thinking about 1/8 electric 2200 sq ft MIGHT be enough for a small track, plan on about 1/3 to 1/2 that again for pits, room for Drivers stand and Computer/scoring area....I hope that is a REALLY big break room.


----------



## EJF (Feb 13, 2010)

Indoor dirt, enough said, there is a demand for it here in Indy, a concrete track will just tear up an offroad car, plus traction on concrete sucks.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

No offense to either of the aforementioned tracks or other racers but my two cents worth. I would come there often if the track caters more to on-road carpet like foam tc and 1/12 and if start times were earlier like the place in Danville Ill, they used to open at 0700 and I was home by 1500. I say that so that you could break up the day with different groups/ disciplines.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

Ill see if he would let me get both place and knock a wall down


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I would also like to second the other suggestions on the dirt off-road if you can get a large place that would allow it and also you might want to get an idea of what it might cost to heat this place in the winter months along with other utilities to see where your fees might be at. Most racers don't like to fork over more than fifteen bucks per class unless the track is something special. You may also want to think of getting an account with GP or Horizon so that you can keep racers racing instead of breaking and leaving with no parts. It's not necessary but it makes it more appealing to racers if a shop is there for parts or new goodies.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

the shop would have shirts, parts, cars, etc.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

I obviously don't know you or your financial situation, but a Horizon Franchise is 7500.00 IF they would put one this close to Indyslots and Hobbytown. You need a space in the range of 8-10,000 square feet to have a track and hobbyshop, and then you still have to get the racers away from Slots and R/car. 

This is an undertaking that could not be accomplished by HCRC and they did it RIGHT, Top notch scoring system, the largest indoor offroad track in the midwest, clean pits, warm pits, and great people with a combined knowledge of about 80 years when it came to building and running a track. They were also in approx 100,000 sq foot buliding with affordable rent.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I still would like to see an offroad track and I think you would get a turnout for it. Have permanent pit area so racers don't have to bring thier own tables and cables and don't heat with diesel or K1 and I will be there. I only went to HCRC once and the fuel fumes got to me and I didn't return but thats me. Having house transpondeers is good for the begining racers or the ones that arent too serious about it but in it just for fun. Just my opinion.
Jeremiah


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the other place is 7300ft2 is that big for what you guys are talking about he said with this one no nitro or dirt, racer357 if can you can convert it plz do also i would love to use foam tires for tc and 1/12 that would bring back the good old days. the place ill be looking at tom is all ready heated, if i need to ill buy heaters for the place that dont get heat that much. ill contact horizon and see what they say. Also i would love to have a kid club for the ages of 13 - 6 on thursdays nights. hours will be 7 -1 onroad and 3-9 off road sat -sunday. friday nights will open to what ever you guys woul like to see. also lunch will be free for a lil while.


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

also the track will keep clean after the racing we will vaccume before the next class.


----------



## jerrymorgan (Jan 28, 2008)

OVAL QUARTER SCALE RACE CARS WOULD WORK THERE THEN MIX YOUR OFF ROAD STUFF IN BUT DONT RUN ON OTHER TRACKS NIGHTS EITHER.:thumbsup:


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

figure 80 foot track lenghth by 40 or so with a common drivers stand between tracks.dirt on one side and carpet on the other. this is what r&r hobby and a track in cincy did some time ago and it worked great. it was compact and they had pit space.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

you all dont pay attention.... HE said he CANNOT do DIRT. This thread is a pipe dream anyway. HE hasn't spoken to Horizon or great planes, he doesnt have a scoring system, he has no concept how much money it takes to start something like this.

This thread has been fun but it's time to face reality. Indoor concrete r/c is not going to draw more racers than high grip high speed carpet racing in the Indy Market.

Sorry to be the negative post this morning but someone has to be the bad guy.


Good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone's got a "case of the Moooooonday's"


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

racer357 said:


> you all dont pay attention.... HE said he CANNOT do DIRT. This thread is a pipe dream anyway. HE hasn't spoken to Horizon or great planes, he doesnt have a scoring system, he has no concept how much money it takes to start something like this.
> 
> This thread has been fun but it's time to face reality. Indoor concrete r/c is not going to draw more racers than high grip high speed carpet racing in the Indy Market.
> 
> ...


i just put up a scenario, the more tracks the more people might be interested. a 1 track store only draws a certain crowd, just my .02


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Instead of dirt, use Astroturf like our friends across the pond do........


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> Instead of dirt, use Astroturf like our friends across the pond do........


on the videos from across the pond that iv'e seen they do run astro turf and usually mini pin tires all around as it's not the best for traction. back in the mid '80s there used to be and indoor concrete track in danville, in. it was opereted by west side hobbies. they ran 1/12 scale 4 cell oval. the floor was polished concrete. we had to coat the foam tires with a silicone made by a company called sws out of michigan. also in the late '80s there was a concrete track in lafayette, in. it was in the armory and the concrete was like for a driveway. you had to run offroad tires and they wore like hell. and at stout field in the late '80s also they ran felt like for a pool table (green) and it wasn't too bad. foams did hook up. just what iv'e seen.


----------



## HPITim846 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering what happened to this track? Is it there? Did the idea of it get thrown away? What?


----------



## lil dice (Aug 25, 2007)

still thinking an looking for a place


----------

